# more Bad baby Names!



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090504/national/que_baby_name_1

This one is interesting as it's a middle name. it's not even that bad. Without venturing into political territiory, should the Province have the right to judge parents poor taste? 

Cheers!!
Lisa


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL! Yeah, thats ones cool though, because their other sons middle name is already Glacier! kqoct


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've always had a fondness for "Number 16 Bus Shelter" myself. Read that somewhere last year.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Our younger son has the middle name "Zephyr", after a relative of the same name who perished in a concentration camp. He has two other names. When it came time to decide on the order of the middle names, I considered what sort of pronunciation or acronym classmates might make of his initials, and settled on the one that I felt had the least risk of embarrassment.

Avalanche is not THAT bad. Sometimes, it's not the name itself, but what people do with the composite. There are some names that you just know are going to mean several years of misery in high school and thousands of wet gym towel flicks. Years ago, when I was working on a Concordia research project on children of working/stay-at-home mothers, we went around the region assessing some 5000 kids from 7 to 17. One young teenager we got data on had the family name "Creamer", and I just had so much pity for the guy, knowing that unless he got to be 6'5" really soon, he would have more than his share of wet towel flicks...."Hey! CREA-mer!!" THWACK! We had a guy in our high school whose family name was Pecker. As soon as he came of age he legally changed it to Packer. Wonder why. 

Obviously the authorities have no jurisdiction over family names, only given ones. But that doesn't necessarily protect children from taunting, as seemed to be the motivation here. And of course, no one has jurisdiction over acquired nicknames, that can easily trump what your parents saddled you with.

What I would like to see are spelling police, so that the D'Waynes and Sindees of the world go back to being Dwayne and Cindy. Note to parents: poor spelling does not make you an individual.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, there are people out there with "different" tastes. I wish the gov't would just get over themselves.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can see no reason why the registrar would reject the name "Avalanche". 

Have you seen some of the made up names used in urban centres across the USA?


There's nothing hateful or nasty about Avalanche. Silly? Maybe, but that's not the business of beaurocrats.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Phew...my middle name is Bruce, pretty hard to mess up that one.

Good thing I never had a son, I'd have only named him Maurice Ronald, or Mo-Ron for short.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's better than the Peacock family naming their boys Christopher and Andrew, thereby getting Chris Peacock and Drew Peacock. Say it fast.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I named one of my daughters Amanda Lynn.

She's not embarrassed. She loves her name.


I once had a contact at a pulp mill in Northern Ontario who's name was Don Zass. There was just no way to call him on the phone without chuckling. "Hello Could I please speak to Don Zass?".


I had a friend in school named Will Argue.


And yes, I knew a man named Richard Head.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to play soccer with a Mike Hunt.



Milkman said:


> I named one of my daughters Amanda Lynn.
> 
> She's not embarrassed. She loves her name.
> 
> ...


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

My husband's name is Patrick. That should be simple and harmless, right? Except he has always gone by Pat and was in jr high and high school when SNL's Pat was popular. Kids can tease any name. No one should be regulating names.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..a friend of the band named her son "sir".

he's a great kid - hopefully he'll find the wherewithall to get himself a real name.

-dh


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> I used to play soccer with a Mike Hunt.


We had a Mike Hunt in my high school. He was an athelete so his name was always being read in the morning anouncements. It was really funny hearing whoever was reading them slow right down when it came to his name.LOL thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> We had a guy in our high school whose family name was Pecker. As soon as he came of age he legally changed it to Packer. Wonder why.


When we moved into our house I ran to my husband to go check out the neighbors mailbox... KLISOURIS. You just know what he got all thru high school! MM Love the Don Zass!! Too funny, I once knew a guy named Danny Dickie.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> When we moved into our house I ran to my husband to go check out the neighbors mailbox... KLISOURIS. You just know what he got all thru high school! MM Love the Don Zass!! Too funny, I once knew a guy named Danny Dickie.


I swear I'm not making it up.


"Hey, have you seen Don Zass". 


"I have an appointment with Don Zass"



Saying THAT to a receptionist with a straight face was the ultimate test of will power.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This made me think of a couple of guys that I knew when I was a kid. Not as funny as those so far, but more along the lines of "Your parents couldn't use a little more imagination?":



Alistair McAlistair


Donald McDonald



bagpipe said:


> I used to play soccer with a Mike Hunt.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I swear I'm not making it up.
> 
> 
> "Hey, have you seen Don Zass".
> ...


I'm sure you're not What the heck could you do?

"Have you seen Al Zass"

"Have you seen nancy Zass"

I'd be changing that name quick!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am sure some of you sports fans will remember MLB player Rusty Kuntz. Played for the White Sox and twins in the late 70's adn early 80's


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a list of MLS names that squeeked under the "name police" radar

1.Stefan Kuntz
2.Chiqui Arce
3.Bongo Christ
4.Have-a-Look Dube
5.Ars Bandeet
6.Segar Bastard
7.Rafael Scheidt
8.Rod Fanni
9.Johnny Moustache
10.David Goodwillie
11.Danny Shittu
12.Johan de Cock
13.Milan Fukal
14.Quim
15.Brian Pinas
16.Bernt Haas
17.Uwe Fuchs
18.Two-Boys Gladstone Gamede
19.Wolfgang Wolf
20.Creedence Clearwater Couto
21.Norman Conquest
22.Danger Fourpence
23.Paul Dickov
24.Argelico ****s
25.Harry Daft

Johan De Cock is my favorite


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

A friend of mine, Kevin Legge named his kids "Armand" and "Peg"......


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, that's it. Recess is over and all you Grade 8 students can now return to class.:wave::smile:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the only time the govt should intervene are in cases where the name is insulting to others. A few months ago a White-Power pair of ******** down in the states tried to name their kid "Adolf Hitler". Super not-cool. I think that kind of thing should be stopped.

But anything else, I say be as creative as you can.

Let's face it, we don't get made fun of because of our name... that's just an excuse. We get made fun of because of who we are in relation to the other kids. This is coming from a guy who was made fun of A LOT growing up. Even if my name was Superman, or Badass Mofo, or even just John Smith, I'm sure the bullies would have found something else to make fun of me for, being the bespectacled, scrawny, book-loving kid that I was. Jeez, they used to taunt me by calling me "Brainiac". Yeah, that was an insult, it was a torment.

Kids are going to be made fun of, or they're going to make fun of other kids. Which would you rather they be?

--- D


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Okay, that's it. Recess is over and all you Grade 8 students can now return to class.:wave::smile:


[youtube=Option]qffCXkhodks[/youtube]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He said "Dick"...heh.....heh-heh.......heh-heh.









Anyone remember "Bobby's World", the cartoon show that Howie Mandel voiced? The lead character was named Bobby Generic, but it was pronounced JEH-neh-rick, not Jeh-NEH-rick. Clever.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not making this up:

I went to grade school with a guy named Ronald McDonald. He wished his mom had made a better choice...

I have a niece named Calliope (sing the circus music now...) and a nephew named - get this - Nova Cosmic Darwin. I have another niece with the initials A.R.S. which we noticed when making stockings last x-mas.

Finesse Mitchell of SNL believes that no mother under the age of 25 should be allowed to name her own child!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I named one of my daughters Amanda Lynn.
> 
> She's not embarrassed. She loves her name.
> 
> ...



I did some business over the phone with an asian guy. His first name was english. I think John or something. His next 2 names were hung low. I don't think it was spelled that way but thats how he pronounced it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's a couple more

The originators of Loblaws (food), named their son Robert, he went by Bob, so his name was Bob Loblaw. You may have seen him on the ads.

The folks who started Lear (aircraft) named their daughter Shanda.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Here's a couple more
> 
> The originators of Loblaws (food), named their son Robert, he went by Bob, so his name was Bob Loblaw. You may have seen him on the ads.
> 
> The folks who started Lear (aircraft) named their daughter Shanda.


Bob Loblaw


Try and say that one after a few beers.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Bob Loblaw
> 
> 
> Try and say that one after a few beers.


They had a lawyer of a similiar name on Arrested Developement.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Phew...my middle name is Bruce, pretty hard to mess up that one.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA&feature=fvsr


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Back in the early 70s and before, Chinese students and possibly immigrants were required to take an English first name, like Fred Mao Tse Dung, or whatever. In the London Ontario phone book, a friend of mine found this name - Gregory Suk Bum Lee - I kid you not.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA&feature=fvsr


Ha ha...I was hoping someone would pick up on that!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

I know a guy that knew a guy named Harry Dickison...something like that, who would name their son Harry with a last name like that?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am sure some of you sports fans will remember MLB player Rusty Kuntz. Played for the White Sox and twins in the late 70's adn early 80's


I'm still amazed more people dont find Randy Johnson's name either funny or unfortunate.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Shiny_Beast said:


> I know a guy that knew a guy named Harry Dickison...something like that, who would name their son Harry with a last name like that?


I have a long time friend who's dad is named Harry Ball.


It happens.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I have a long time friend who's dad is named Harry Ball.
> 
> 
> It happens.


I'm surprised no one has mentioned Dick Trickle.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Dick Trickle.


I've been very lucky never to suffer from Trickle Dick.



OK, that was _just_ over the line.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I've been very lucky never to suffer from Trickle Dick.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that was _just_ over the line.


You still waiting for Snow MM?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Other than being called "Jamie Summers" for a short while as a kid, I don't recall teasing. 

For you Monty Python fans, one of my brothers is named John Thomas.


When we were picking baby names, our first choice for a boys name was Luke. 
I'm very happy with my two girls, but I so wanted to look down at a son and say "Luke, I am your Father"!


----------

